# Batman 3 - The Dark Knight Rises 2012 !!!



## Mandalorianer (12 Juli 2011)

*Bei der strengen Informationspolitik von Christopher Nolan stürzen sich die Fans auf jede neue Meldung.
Jetzt wurden weitere Cast-Mitglieder für The Dark Knight Rises bestätigt, 
die uns bisher vor allem aus Neben- und TV-Rollen bekannt sind.*



​


Daniel Sunjata, den wir aus Grey’s Anatomy – Die jungen Ärzte kennen, tritt als Special Forces-Mann auf. Diego Klattenhoff (Cube Zero) spielt einen jungen Cop mit Weltverbesserungsambitionen. Über den Charakter von Burn Gorman, bekannt aus der britischen TV-Serie Torchwood, sind uns noch keine Details zu Ohren gekommen. Die Drei gesellen sich zur langen Liste der bereits festen Cast von Batman 3. Wir freuen uns auf Christian Bale, Michael Caine, Morgan Freeman, Gary Oldman, Anne Hathaway (als Catwoman), Tom Hardy (als Bösewicht Bane), Joseph Gordon-Levitt (als ein noch unbenannter Bösewicht) und Juno Temple.

Außerdem sehen wir endlich das Gesicht von The Social Network -Co-Star Josh Pence. Achtung: Spoiler!: Er wird den Part des jungen Ra’s al Ghul übernehmen. In Rückblenden, die 30 Jahre in die Vergangenheit gehen, werden wir mehr über den in Batman Begins von Liam Neeson verkörperten Charakter erfahren. Auch Marion Cotillard (Inception) soll jetzt definitves Cast-Mitglied sein, wahrscheinlich als Ra’s Tochter Talia Al Ghul.

Wir lesen außerdem Gerüchte, dass Dr. Hugo Strange weiterhin Teil der neuesten Batman-Story sein soll. Der bösartige Psychiater will Bruce Wayne beseitigen, um selbst der neue Batman zu werden. Über den Darsteller des Riddler wird offiziell weiterhin der Mantel des Schweigens gehüllt. Inzwischen hat sich Tom Wilkinson selbst für die Rolle ins Gespräch gebracht. Falls ihr euch nicht erinnert: In Batman Begins wurde Wilkinsons Figur vom Bösewicht Jonathan Crane mit Gas zu einem zitternden, wahnsinnigen Häufchen Elend gemacht. Wilkinson würde es gern sehen, dass dieser Charakter als der verrückte Riddler zurückkehrt.

*Die Gerüchteküche ist bei Batman 3 also weiter angeheizt. Was haltet ihr von den Neuigkeiten?
Ich bin sehr gepannt auf den Film 
Gruss vom Gollum*


----------



## Q (13 Juli 2011)

Hauptsache der neue Batman kommt in die Kinos, dann werden wir ja sehen


----------



## Ludger77 (13 Juli 2011)

Q schrieb:


> Hauptsache der neue Batman kommt in die Kinos, dann werden wir ja sehen



Genau so ist dass. Kanns kaum erwarten!!


----------



## BlueLynne (13 Juli 2011)

warte auf die ersten pics von Anne als catwoman, hihihi


----------



## Q (9 Aug. 2011)

BlueLynne schrieb:


> warte auf die ersten pics von Anne als catwoman, hihihi




*nun ja immerhin 

http://www.celebboard.net/kino-und-...woman-dark-knight-rises-x-1-a.html#post975127






*​


----------



## BlueLynne (11 Aug. 2011)

Q schrieb:


> *nun ja immerhin
> 
> http://www.celebboard.net/kino-und-...woman-dark-knight-rises-x-1-a.html#post975127
> *​



ob die Gegner auch so blass werden


----------



## B.Mueller20 (11 Aug. 2011)

Klasse!!!


----------



## chrissk (9 Feb. 2012)

ich bin sehr gespannt auf den 3. teil, auch wenn ich die filme leider nicht als großartige batman verfilmungen empfinde
das beginnt bei der fehlbesetzung des bruce wayne bis hin zum ach so modernen neudesign des batmobils *g* schrecklich 

naja schaun wir mal was daraus wird


----------



## Pepan (12 Okt. 2012)

War wieder super der FIlm, wobei ich sagen muss der 2 bleibt der beste. Batman 3 wird trotzdem als DVD gekauft ;-)


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Der beste batman ever.


----------



## Puma121085 (23 Okt. 2012)

Und Anne hathaway als catwoman.... Harrrr


----------



## Yunan (7 Nov. 2012)

Bluray schon vorbestellt, kommt am 3.12 :thumbup:


----------



## timo_trampolin (18 Nov. 2012)

hab ihn mir vor ein paar tagen angesehn. war sehr gespannt auf tom hardy als bane. kommt zwar nicht an heath ledger ran aber trotzdem sehr gut 
anne hathaway als catwoman war auch nen augenschmaus.


----------



## hotsexygirl (23 Nov. 2012)

toller film, echt klasse!


----------



## JKofSpades (15 Dez. 2012)

Tom Hardy = hell of an actor for Bane!!

...and it had a perfect ending...I am a little confused though...in this story Robin takes over?


----------

